# HYPO Just 6 Weeks after RAI



## hyperteacher27 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi All,

Just got back from the doctor's office and my doctor began the visit with "How are you feeling? I bet not that great?"

I replied "well...for a few weeks (Dec 15- Jan 8) I was feeling the best I have felt in YEARS! Nearly all hyper symptoms gone and just happy and healthy. Lately I notice I'm colder and more tired, but really nothing I can't handle. A welcome change if you will from sweating profusely and having way too much energy due to a heart that is about to pound out of my chest. I have noticed my clothes are starting to all get tight (giggle) and my muscles have been quite sore, which I hope you will tell me is normal...but other than that I'm feeling ok."

Turns out my blood work shows I am already hypothyroid and the scale shows I have gained 9 lbs in the 6 weeks since I was weighed the day of my RAI. Ugh! I mean, I knew I must have gained some weight, but this is shocking to me. I am 5'1 and have weighed about 99-101 my entire life. From late high school to late twenties it never fluctuated. I am an overall healthy eater who does like sweets. But I eat balanced, fairly small portioned meals. I exercise once in a while, always have. More so at some points in my life, but not doing so has never drastically affected my weight. Weighing 112 is just so weird to me and for it to come on so fast! No wonder my muscles hurt! I feel like they must be in shock too! I hate to sound like I am complaining about weighing such a normal weight, but please respect that it is relative to me that this news comes as shocking.

Anyway, I am going on Levoxyl starting tomorrow morning. I don't know the dose. She faxed in the prescription and I'm picking it up soon, but she said it is a pretty moderate dose.

Any insight as to if Levoxyl will help me lose some of the weight and the muscle soreness or if this is all something I need to do on my own? I mean I am willing to exercise harder and even cut out the sweets, but it would be nice to hear that the hormone replacement helps.

Doctor doesn't seem worried or skeptical as to why it is all happening so fast. I am still happy I chose RAI and truly do feel so much better in so many ways.

Just would love to hear some words of encouragement I guess 

And sorry I don't post my lab numbers. Again, the sophistication of the times is such that I get blood drawn a day or two before I see my doc and I arrive and it is all in her computer. I trust her. I don't ask for a print out.

Hope all is well with everyone else. Hope to hear from some of you soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperteacher27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got back from the doctor's office and my doctor began the visit with "How are you feeling? I bet not that great?"
> 
> ...


When you become euthyroid, you will lose weight. In the meantime, cut out the sweets, eat sensibly and do walk or exercise as time and energy permits.

Your doctor will continue to have you have labs every 8 weeks and titrate your Levoxyl until you feel well (euthyroid.)

So good to hear from you.


----------



## hyperteacher27 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks so much. Your words of wisdom and encouragement are always helpful!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> When you become euthyroid, you will lose weight. In the meantime, cut out the sweets, eat sensibly and do walk or exercise as time and energy permits.
> 
> Your doctor will continue to have you have labs every 8 weeks and titrate your Levoxyl until you feel well (euthyroid.)
> 
> So good to hear from you.


Please let us know your dose and when you are to have labs again. Labs should take place about every 8 weeks for titration until the patient is euthyroid.

Take your thyroxine in a timely manner and "if" you take iron or calcium, take that 4 to 5 hours away as it interferes w/ the efficacy of the thryoxine replacement.


----------



## hyperteacher27 (Nov 15, 2009)

Taking 100mcg of Levoxyl.

My doctor has me go for labs every 6-7 weeks and gives me extra lab slips just in case.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperteacher27 said:


> Taking 100mcg of Levoxyl.
> 
> My doctor has me go for labs every 6-7 weeks and gives me extra lab slips just in case.


Very very good. Excellent news. Let us know step by step how you feel on the Levoxyl. There may be a few rough days until your system gets used to it.

Did you take your first dose yet?


----------



## hyperteacher27 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello all!

You know, I did feel weird for a few days. I had probably taken the 100mcg every morning for 5 days when I started to feel very agitated out of the blue one afternoon. I was depressed and angry for no good reason and I felt a mix of both hypo and hyper symptoms, very mild in nature but there. It was strange. Now I have been on it for ten days and I definitely seem to have leveled out.

I won't get blood work for another two or three weeks, so we'll see what it is doing to my system then. But so far, so good.

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperteacher27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got back from the doctor's office and my doctor began the visit with "How are you feeling? I bet not that great?"
> 
> ...


Well; if you get to the euthryroid state, you should be able to lose weight easily. In the meantime, I would cut back because at the very least you can avoid gaining more weight.

9 lbs. on a tiny person is like a 50 lb. sack of potatoes. I can identify with that. So, get that 9 lbs. off. This will be much easier said than done.

I lost all my weight gained. I had to work hard but I did it and have maintained my weight for some many many years now.


----------



## hyperteacher27 (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been going to the gym a few days a week and zumba one day a week and eating a lot less and a lot healthier. I lost 2 lbs already! So I'm determined and hopeful!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperteacher27 said:


> I've been going to the gym a few days a week and zumba one day a week and eating a lot less and a lot healthier. I lost 2 lbs already! So I'm determined and hopeful!


You go, girl!! Awesome!! This is very good news and of course being on thyroxine replacement will indeed help you reach your weight goals.


----------

